# Kayak Launch East Harbor?



## tracker30 (May 27, 2011)

Drove around East Harbor for the first time a couple days ago. Only place I could come up with to launch a kayak is in the campground. If you're not camping is there anywhere else to launch one

Sent from my SM-T210R using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I launch & park from the causeway unless I'm camping - Don't know if you have to be registered to use the ramps - Good luck


----------



## Coffee23 (Aug 28, 2013)

You do have to be registered camper to use ramp. Using causeway a good way to go. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

There is a put in right by the campground by the pavilion.


----------

